# 2+5 new=7 Angels! Pics galore!!



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Here are my new Angels, or maybe they will turn out to be devils. 

This is the pale Angel, she is blind in her left eye. Otherwise very alert & happy so far.









A few others.

















Gold/yellow Koi is one of my 2 original Angels. Her buddy is the gold pearl scale Angel with no ventral fins. They are both small & only one other Angel is similar in size, another gold.









And here is one of my 2 kittens who watched me introduce the new fish. Then proceeded to sit in the shipping box that was on a chair next to the tank and paw at all the colorful fishies. My other cat, of course, was sleeping her life away on the lawn mowers grass bag. 








Well, I just found out I can zoom while recording on this cam...lol. 
http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/Videos/?action=view&current=DSCN8341.mp4

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/Videos/?action=view&current=DSCN8366.mp4

The Angels, of course, are in the back left corner..
http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/secuono/Videos/?action=view&current=DSCN8340.mp4


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Very nice Angelfish!


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very Nice I used to have an angelfish, but i feel so bad because i treated it like crap and i feel terible about it now But Definitely great tank, i love it Poor blind fishy


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

She doesn't notice me trying to take pics, so that's cool. None of the other fish bother her either, so she seems to be doing great. I would feel bad if she was blind in both eyes though...


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Group of each fish.

One of maybe 5 little snails.









Blind Angel hunting around a Banana plant.









Gold Pearl scale with no ventral fins.









Dark, large male Marble.

















Large, male Lavender marble.

















Pearl scale, silver clown female.

























Pale gold female.

































Gold Koi female.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's cool you can take so many pictures I love all of your angels Be careful of those 5 snails, I had only 2 baby snails in a 10 gallon and now i've ended up with maybe over 200!!!!!!!! But they do clean the glass quite nicely so you got that going for you:lol: Good luck


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Wow, they are very pretty. I love your tank set up.


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

I love angels very nice. Do they pair up in such a large group? 1 would be with out a buddy


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't mind the snails, actually I ordered 60 mts, lol. 
I have no idea if they pair up, though I've read they would/could. I'm not keeping them to breed them, so if one is alone, ah well. As long as there are no fights. If there are bad ones, they will go to a little 10gal or be sold.


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

your tank and fish look great! i actually got 2 angels today  a marble and a leopard longfin


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Leopards turn into half blacks most of the time. Mine did before he passed away.


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

mines still pretty silver, but you can see a few black lines starting to run down the sides of it.


----------

